# Sensor für Abstandsmessungen zu Eis



## drfunfrock (16 November 2010)

Ich suche so etwas wie einen Sensor für eine Abstandsmessung zu Eis/Schnee. Das Problem ist, dass ich den Abstand zu einer Eisoberfläche messen soll, auf der auch noch Schnee liegen kann. Dann ist es allerdings erlaubt, auch den Abstand zum Schnee zu messen. Der Abstand kann bis zu 20m betragen.  

Eine Idee die mir kam, dieses akustisch zu machen. Allerdings sollten die Wellenlänge grösser als die Hohlräume im Schnee sein, damit der Schall reflektiert wird. Das bedeutet wohl mit mind. 5mm Wellenlänge zu messen, was weniger als 68khz sind. Gibt es solche Sensoren?

Dann gibt es Laserabstandssensoren. Hier habe ich allerdings Zweifel, dass es zuverlässig auf Schnee funktionieren kann. 

Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Dumbledore (16 November 2010)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> ... Dann ist es allerdings erlaubt, auch den Abstand zum Schnee zu messen. Der Abstand kann bis zu 20m betragen.
> Eine Idee die mir kam, dieses akustisch zu machen. ... weniger als 68khz ... Gibt es solche Sensoren?



Wir setzen für Schüttgüter gerne die Serie Vegason (Produktinformationen 3.6 MByte) ein, die arbeiten mit 18-35 kHz. Ich würde mal beim Hersteller anfragen, die sind da sehr kompetent.

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## drfunfrock (16 November 2010)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> Wir setzen für Schüttgüter gerne die Serie Vegason (Produktinformationen 3.6 MByte) ein, die arbeiten mit 18-35 kHz. Ich würde mal beim Hersteller anfragen, die sind da sehr kompetent.
> 
> Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore



An Schüttgut hatte ich nun gar nicht gedacht. Danke 

Upss, habe gerade gelesen, dass bei starkem Wind, das nicht hinreichend genau funktioniert. Da soll es auch Methoden mit Radar geben. Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Blockmove (16 November 2010)

Von Vega gibt es auch Radarsensoren.
Schau mal nach VegaPuls 67.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## drfunfrock (17 November 2010)

Danke. Manchmal bin ich einfach blind. Was ist eigentlich der Foundation Fieldbus, den die nutzen?


----------



## Oberchefe (17 November 2010)

> Was ist eigentlich der Foundation Fieldbus, den die nutzen?



http://www.automation.siemens.com/w1/automation-technology-foundation-fieldbus-18601.htm

http://www.softing.com/home/de/industrial-automation/products/foundation-fieldbus/index.php

http://digital.ni.com/manuals.nsf/websearch/0306D2F978C93840862572AB00552A13

http://zone.ni.com/devzone/cda/tut/p/id/2728


----------



## winnman (17 November 2010)

*Abstandsmessung*

Wir haben schon oft div. Ultraschallsensoren für Messungen von Wasser inn div, Speicherbehältern verwendet.

Ich sehe keinen Grund warum die auch nicht mit Eis/Schne funktionieren sollten.

Die einzige schlecht Erfahrung die ich mit denen gemacht habe: montiere die nie in einem Rohr, sondern immer da wo du mind einen 30° Kegel auf die zu erfassende Oberfläche hast. Wenn du ein Rohr verwendest, kann es passieren, dass du bei absinken des zu erfassenden Pegels das Rohrende misst.

Sonst sind die Super, mit einem Winkel irgendwohin montiert, die entsprechenden Wegprameter eingestellt und du hast ein super Ergebnis (sind natürlich auch nicht ganz billig, aber eigentlich zuverlässig,


----------



## drfunfrock (18 November 2010)

Ultraschall ist ungenauer bei Wind (Quelle Vega). Das war mir nicht so bewusst. Ich bin bei Radarfüllstandssensoren von Vega gelandet, weil diese Methode bei schlechten Wetter die beste Leistung verspricht. Der Preis ist zwar hoch, aber es lohnt, wenn man keine Zeit hat, auf gutes Wetter zu warten.


----------



## Blockmove (18 November 2010)

winnman schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Grund warum die auch nicht mit Eis/Schne funktionieren sollten.



Eis ist sicher kein Thema. Bei Schnee wär ich vorsichtig.
Poröse Oberflächen dämpfen Ultraschall schon heftig. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## winnman (18 November 2010)

ja das Stimmt, aber mit 20cm Spielraum (so hab ich drfunfrock jedenfalls verstenden) sollte auch US kein Problem darstellen und die Preise sind vielleicht dann OK


----------



## Dumbledore (19 November 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Eis ist sicher kein Thema. Bei Schnee wär ich vorsichtig. Poröse Oberflächen dämpfen Ultraschall schon heftig.


Das stimmt natürlich, aber genau aus dem Grund habe ich auf meine positiven Erfahrungen mit den Vegason-Geräten verwiesen. Wir setzen diese bei Papier (Schüttgut, "Lospapier") ein, was auch eine sehr weiche und zerklüftete Oberfläche hat. Und nur mit den Vegason-Geräten (nach entsprechender Justierung der Geräte) hatten wir Erfolg - andere Lieferanten hatten teils extreme Probleme. Aber ich sage es (@drfunfrock) nochmal - Vega hat eine gute Beratung, die können dies sicher am besten beantworten.

Michael aka Dumbledore

PS. Ich habe keine Verbindung zu Vega, ausser als (zufriedener) Kunde :-D


----------



## drfunfrock (24 November 2010)

Nach viel Arbeit hab ich das richtige Suchstichwort (Ground Penetrating Radar) gefunden und es gibt auch nicht allzuviele Lieferanten (etwa 3): 

http://www.sensoft.ca/index.html
(Internetexplorer freundlich :sw8

Damit lassen sich auch tiefliegende Rore in Beton finden. Das entscheidende ist die verwendete Frequenz, weil diese nicht so stark durch Schnee bedämpft wird. Allerdings ist der preis gepfeffert. 

Damit steht bei mir noch die Frage offen, wie ich so einen Vegasensor direkt am PC verwende, ohne dass ich eine SPS verwende. Ich habe ein Angebot über einen Radar-Sensor mit 2-Draht 4-20mA Schnittstelle. Zum Parametrieren nehm ich Vega-Connect+ Software.


----------



## Blockmove (24 November 2010)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Angebot über einen Radar-Sensor mit 2-Draht 4-20mA Schnittstelle. Zum Parametrieren nehm ich Vega-Connect+ Software.



Schau mal bei Meilhaus Electronic. Da wirst du sicher fündig.
Entweder als PCI-Steckkarte oder per USB.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## RobiHerb (25 November 2010)

*Ultraschall*

Ultraschall ist auch recht Temperatur empfindlich, schon ein Sonnentrahl kann zu falschen Ergebnissen führen.

Endress + Hauser sind die Spezialisten für derartige Abstands Messgeräte.

http://www.products.endress.com


----------

